# Odontomantis?



## jamesk (Dec 27, 2010)

I found this mantis nymph on a roadside tree at Jalan Limau Kasturi, Singapore. It looked like Odontomantis so I decided to rear it to see if it really is. Is it really Odontomantis?












This is what it was when I first caught it. No idea what stage it was currently at.











After one molt. Its right foreleg was bitten and damaged at the trochanter in a fight with an ant alate as big as itself. It finally decided to chew the entire section from trochanter onwards off. I was really worried for it at this stage but it seemed to still be able to hunt moths quite well. It sometimes tried to make grooming actions as if the missing leg parts were still there.











After one more molt. The missing section of the right foreleg was still missing although the stub did show a black scarred tip.






Finally adult! I didn't want to disturb it too much as it had freshly molted maybe about 30 min ago so didn't get more pictures.






It's right foreleg seemed to have regenerated somewhat.

It's about 22 mm long. Is it a female Odontomantis? If I do release it back to the wild, what will its chances of survival be with that small crooked foreleg? Thanks!

I think its quite stablilized now so got a couple more photos:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes it is Odontomantis sp. Jalan Limau huh, so you found this from a citrus plant? They are pretty common on flowering plants with strong fragrance. Yeah it is an adult female, she will still be able to hunt with one front leg. Her wing should be much greener by now. Very nice photos!


----------



## jamesk (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol not sure what plant it is. I'll check it out when I pass by it again. Ok I guess it's time to let her go then, thanks for the ID too!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 27, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah don't fret, she will hunt fine with one claw, I've had some with only one raptor and they do well (maybe 2 tries instead of 1 to catch prey)

Very nice pics!!!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pics! And cute mantis.


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 27, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I wish Michigan had pretty native species like that.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 31, 2010)

whats your lighting setup?


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 9, 2011)

Where exactly is Jalan Limau? i'm from sg too!

Awesome pics!


----------



## crucis (Jun 13, 2011)

its really kind of amazing how she managed to regenerate so much lower forelimb in just one moult, from a stub  love this species, so charming


----------

